
Facial Recognition in Stores Can Spot Angry Customers - MariaOne
https://yellrobot.com/facial-recognition-in-stores/
======
siruncledrew
I would be super creeped out from going into a store if some $15/hr security
guard sitting behind a screen could see the associations of people currently
in the store with their: Name, Gender, Spending Habits, Items Purchased,
Day/Time of Visits, etc.

